#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > First year Notes >  >  Basic Concepts: holography in engineering physics 1 pdf free download

## chanchal sinha

A hologram is a recording in a two- or three-dimensional medium of the  interference pattern formed when a point source of light (the reference  beam) of fixed wavelength encounters light of the same fixed wavelength  arriving from an object (the object beam). When the hologram is  illuminated by the reference beam alone, the diffraction pattern  recreates the wave fronts of light from the original object. Thus, the  viewer sees an image indistinguishable from the original object. There  are many types of holograms, and there are varying ways of classifying  them. For our purpose, we can divide them into two types: reflection  holograms and transmission holograms.
A.  The reflection hologram The reflection hologram, in which a  truly three-dimensional image is seen near its surface, is the most  common type shown in galleries. The hologram is illuminated by a spot  of white incandescent light, held at a specific angle and distance and  located on the viewers side of the





  Similar Threads: Holography Applications in engineering physics 1 classrom notes free download principle of holography in engineering physics 1 lecture notes download Application of holography in engineering physics 1 pdf free download Holography Principle of Recording and reconstruction of 3-D images in engineering physics 1 pdf free download Basic concepts in physics..................

----------

